# Queen & Adam Lambert.



## Chris Hobson (May 31, 2022)

More than two years after buying the tickets, Liz and myself finally got to see Queen and Adam Lambert at Manchester's ao Arena. Technically half of Queen since John Deacon has now retired from the band so that only Brian and Roger now remain. What we have now is a six piece band with an extra drummer, replacement Bassist and a guy on piano and keyboards. The show started with Adam Lambert in a wonderfully ridiculous sparkly suit complete with massive flares, platform boots and a top hat. There then followed a two and a half hour, high speed dash through dozens of hits, Lambert's vocal performance was note perfect and simply amazing. As expected, the whole thing was accompanied by a spectacular light show with a misting of dry ice so that the beams of light stood out really well. The action was also projected on big screens, one screen was an amazing wrap around affair which was useful to us as we were seated to the side of the stage, quite high up. The stage itself had a kind of catwalk with a miniature stage at the end, so that the band members could go out among the audience. There were also four royal boxes behind the stage. Our tickets were expensive so I dread to think what the tickets cost to go in those. The mini stage had a moving platform that could be lowered and raised so that things like an additional drum kit or a Harley Davidson could be inserted into the show. The arena has sloping tiers of seats that go all the way up to the roof so, during Love of my Life, the people waving the lights on their phones had a pretty magical effect. There were also some recordings of Freddie tastefully inserted. As you would expect from such seasoned performers, it was a brilliant show. I actually saw Freddie's last ever performance at Knebworth and I think that this was better, mainly due to us not being a mile away from the stage. Altogether an excellent night.


----------



## rebrascora (May 31, 2022)

Thanks so much for that review Chris. 
I saw Queen with Freddie at St James Park when I was 18yrs old and I don't think any performance can ever top that, even though I have been to see some amazing acts live since then, so I have been reluctant to go and see Queen with Adam Lambert as I was worried that it would leave me feeling disappointed. 
I think the time lapse now and your review has made me think again, so will mention it to my booking agent (my sister  ) and look out for tickets for their next local performance..... if I haven't left it too late!!


----------



## LancashireLass (May 31, 2022)

Adam Lambert is a fantastic performer......and easy on the eye   Seriously though, he is a wonderful singer and a real showman!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jun 4, 2022)

Royal garden party just starting on the Beeb, Queen and Adam Lambert are opening.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 4, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Royal garden party just starting on the Beeb, Queen and Adam Lambert are opening.


No TV.


----------



## Contused (Jun 5, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> Royal garden party just starting on the Beeb, Queen and Adam Lambert are opening.


A great start.


----------



## helli (Jun 5, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> No TV.


I am sure it's on the internet


----------



## Contused (Jun 6, 2022)

The Queen's Platinum Jubilee Party at the Palace — Queen ft Adam Lambert


----------

